# How to do interior decoration?



## Rahul Gaikawad (Aug 24, 2016)

How to do interior decoration of house if anyone know about it please let me know.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Do a google search for ideas. Join Pinterest.com. Those are great places to start. I don't know if they have design consultants in Mumbai, but, if they do, it wouldn't hurt to get one to check out your place and give you some ideas.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

If you can post some pictures, that would be helpful.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

You have made a number of posts recently asking very general questions. Questions like these are very difficult to respond to. Much depends on your skill level, tool and tool knowledge, access to materials, local practices and building standards requirements, etc. etc. These are aggravated by the fact that you are located in Asia. Most, but not all, contributors on this site are North American with similar or at least understandable standards, codes, etc. As a result, most of us have no idea what you can do, must do, etc.

In this post, "how to decorate" is an impossible question to answer. What are your tastes? What space are you dealing with and what do you want to do with it? Budget and costs always have a big impact on DIY projects but, again, most of us would be unable to provide meaningful input.

In many cases - this one in particular - posting photographs would be really helpful.


----------

